# Food Porn...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i hope everyone here caught that 'no reservations: food porn' episode... prolly one of the best of the entire series... if you havent, i suggest checking it out.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I saw part of it yesterday at Momofuko's. What an amazing amazing amazing meal!! A couple of weeks ago I watched the episode where he went to Greece. He was none too excited about Greek food and seemed pretty annoyed when visiting Krete. I guess he doesn't care too much for guns.... wow was I embarrassed to be Kretan!


----------



## bubba (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw it and recorded it. It was a good one.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

eric ripert's segment was my favourite, then jose andres and then the crew from au pied cochon...


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

did anyone here submit a video to for that co-host a No Reservations contest?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

wasnt even aware of it... what is it?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

That was some time ago in, I think, season 5 when he did Saudi Arabia. A contest was hosted by Travel where people did like a 1-2mins video of why they should co-host a show with Bourdain on a country/city of their choice. I had considered it but after going through what I knew of Toronto, I'm sure it wouldn't have made good television. Was wondering if anyone here did or thought of doing an entry at the time.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

gotcha... never knew... i wonder if this is going to be the last season? idk how many more places he could cover?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

one more thing, how could he go to chicago and not go to alinea???


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I know hes hitting the Philippines next, I'd still love for him to come here to Toronto rounding off his Canadian experience. I think he should do a China Pt II considering he has even admit that the country is so vast, he can't fit it all into 45mins. Maybe a bit more of Central America like St. Lucia. Thailand, Australia, I don't think hes done Morocco yet but I think he has for Cook's Tour.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah I was pretty upset about no Alinea as well. Also, I was hoping he'd go to Kuma's Corner. He would love that place. I was pretty stoked to see L20 on it though.


----------

